# Tubing the Upper Gauley



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

chris, it's spelled with a T.

and i'm jealous i missed out this year. slide the stairs at cunard for me one time bro!


----------



## wheretheriverflows (Mar 4, 2010)

Baer, 
Way to represent! Tube the world! Now, If you pull this on the Fu, you ARE crazy!


----------



## wheretheriverflows (Mar 4, 2010)

BTW, the mail slot line was rediculous, shipwreck was a little scary and sick melt down line at sweets...cleaned it up REAL good.


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

BAD ASS! I thought you going to eat it at Sweets for sure...AWESOME.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

That went way better than I was expecting - nice work. In a related note:
Whitewater tubing on the Cache la Poudre - YouTube

And yes, that is the Big South Fork of the Cache la Poudre.


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Yeah, buddy...awesome video! I thought the room of doom was about to suck you in. And going switch through the mail slot. Classic, Baer!


----------



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

i promise I'll slide the stairs for you


----------



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks every one, it was a pretty intense silly day. remember this is as much of a "sport" as supping, or rollerblading, so please continue kayaking.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

How the F did you stay upright thru Pillow???? And it you must have gone on a Monday. Monday is always Mandatory Meltdown! Your insane, but equally awesome.


----------



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

Mandatory meltdown Monday is a precedence well tubing, and how I stayed in at pillow... crossed fingers?


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

Baer........ BLACK CANYON?....get your gear together... We're waiting for the weather to clear....420cb.....


----------

